# Newbie, considering Anavar but need good solid advice



## LucyFigure (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey guys,

This is my first post here, so please be gentle!

I have been considering using Anavar for a few months but as a complete control freak, I need to know all the facts before I start and I think you guys may be able to help somewhat?

I've been training for awhile now and respond well to lifting heavy and dieting, be that bulking or cutting but now I would like an edge. I would like to compete in figure in 2015 - spend some more time really building some solid muscle and a strong strength base. I have heard Anavar is very mild, which appeals to me but I don't really know where to start. Also, when I cut I look so depleted and I want to avoid that.

What are the considerations I need to think about?

What do I need to look for in finding a safe and good supplier? I know you can't tell me who or where but I wouldn't know what is fake or real?

Do I need to do anything to avoid adverse side effects? Is there anything I can do naturally - I don't really want to stack as a newbie.

Is 5mg start and up to 10mg a good dose? Again, I don't want to take lots.

Cycle for 6 weeks on and 6 weeks off?

Urm...can't think of anything else right now but I'm sure it will come up!

I'd really appreciate your imput - especially from women who have done it!

This is me on my first cut finished in september - been bulking since then.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Do you have a coach? They can help you avoid the depleted look. They are always money well spent if you find a good one.

Things you need to consider if you took var would deepening of the voice (virilization), enlargening of the clit. First sign of this you could stop your cycle.

You have the right dose, from reading what some girls have taken before.


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

Theres sites where customers leave feedback/ratings etc which should be of help, be careful to check the reviews are recent. I'm sure if you googled something like "steroid source uk" you'd find something.


----------



## LucyFigure (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeh I have a coach - think I looked depleted because I hadn't sort enough time just building muscle and my cals were low but I'm now cutting on 2250 cals so much healthier carbs etc

I've hear anavar on a low dose doesn't really have side effects for the most part but everyone is different - trial and error


----------



## LucyFigure (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeh I started to see that last night and you can check on manufacturers website if supplier is approved too


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Great pics.. Small doses are not to be shunned but as Dark sim said they can affect certain parts..

I have dosed a fellow women trainer with HGH and small amount of var and had great results


----------



## LucyFigure (Jan 23, 2014)

Any females have an advice for me?


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Doses of 15mg can be tolerated but should be avoided and doses of 20mg and over virilization is guaranteed.

Clitoral enlargement

Voice Change

Breast Tissue changes.

This is what could be expected at higher dosages however the second you see symptoms you can discontinue use.

your dosage of 5 - 10 is spot on.

A coach with female AAS experience is crucial.

As for a supplier i am sure a coach could point you in the right direction however i would be weary of coaches peddling gear openly.

Good Luck


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

i have some experience with womens cycles and have trained a few upto a half decent standard but without going in to too much detail do not go over 10-15mg and be sure to monitor your sides as you go

10mg a day is a nice dose as long as its good var, which a lot isnt imo



LucyFigure said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> This is my first post here, so please be gentle!
> 
> ...


----------



## rovermb6 (Jan 19, 2012)

Be sure you get var and not winny with an anavar label.


----------



## JayessBee (Feb 14, 2014)

LucyFigure said:


> Any females have an advice for me?


Alpha pharma, fuerza & zydex are all good. 10mg a day is fine, PM me if you want some female advice


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

JayessBee said:


> Alpha pharma, fuerza & zydex are all good. 10mg a day is fine, PM me if you want some female advice


AP and fuerza both ugl gear, AP is consistent and is probably next best thing to pharma grade you're going to get. Wouldn't touch fuerza with a barge pole, especially as a female.

Unigen, SB labs, Baltic pharmaceuticals all gtg for female var and AP would be next choice.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

JayessBee said:


> Alpha pharma, fuerza & zydex are all good. 10mg a day is fine, PM me if you want some female advice


She's all sorted with a cycle and lab now


----------



## heavy123 (Jan 20, 2014)

RXQueenie said:


> She's all sorted with a cycle and lab now


What "lab" and "cycle" did you sell her............oh sorry i mean recommend!

:thumb:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

heavy123 said:


> What "lab" and "cycle" did you sell her............oh sorry i mean recommend!
> 
> :thumb:


Funny 

I pretty much recommended what bad Alan said above. Her cycle was discussed in another thread openly.


----------



## heavy123 (Jan 20, 2014)

RXQueenie said:


> Funny
> 
> I pretty much recommended what bad Alan said above. Her cycle was discussed in another thread openly.


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Onetomany (Feb 13, 2014)

Bad Alan said:


> AP and fuerza both ugl gear, AP is consistent and is probably next best thing to pharma grade you're going to get. Wouldn't touch fuerza with a barge pole, especially as a female.
> 
> Unigen, SB labs, Baltic pharmaceuticals all gtg for female var and AP would be next choice.


Why would alpha pharma be the next best thing? I've had bad batches of alpha pharma as ha a lot of people , ugl is still ugl , unigen is probs a good shout since they do 5mg tabs

Zydex has also had some on off reports ,


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Onetomany said:


> Why would alpha pharma be the next best thing? I've had bad batches of alpha pharma as ha a lot of people , ugl is still ugl , unigen is probs a good shout since they do 5mg tabs
> 
> Zydex has also had some on off reports ,


Any pharma anavar comes in scored tabs that allow for smaller doses to be used  making 5mg tabs abit redundant.

Because not all ugl are bad and alpha has been a consistently good performer for a sustained period of time. Females can use ugl gear it's just advisable to stick with ones where your confident you're getting what it says on the label.

Zydex is produced under license so any poor reports will be from people with fake gear.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

My friend recently came off var and got quite a lot of spots but thats just hormones I guess. The other sides have already been listed. 10mg is a safe dose for first time use


----------



## Onetomany (Feb 13, 2014)

Bad Alan said:


> Any pharma anavar comes in scored tabs that allow for smaller doses to be used  making 5mg tabs abit redundant.
> 
> Because not all ugl are bad and alpha has been a consistently good performer for a sustained period of time. Females can use ugl gear it's just advisable to stick with ones where your confident you're getting what it says on the label.
> 
> Zydex is produced under license so any poor reports will be from people with fake gear.


Yeah exactly my point about zydex , seen reports of fakes and witnessed fakes

I've also and other people have seen bad batches of AP so they are just as hit and miss as any other lab but id opt for the consistency of rohm over AP tbh ,

Even scoring tablets doesn't guarantee 5mg , still plenty of ugl who do 5mg tabs and are consistently good


----------

